# 1st Class @Braveheart Dog Training in SF Bay Area



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Tonight Dominic start his Small Dog Beginning Obedience Manners and Fun with Training and Tricks at Braveheart Dog Training. I'm so excited! It's a 6 week class and I hope I'll get the best out of it to help Dominic.

My husband is so silly, he said "it's our baby first day at school, are you going to cry?" Then said, "I wanna go to, can I go?". It's cute to see such a big man all in love with our baby.

Please wish us luck! Here is their Facebook page, I got so many great recommendations...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Braveheart-Dog-Training/


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck! He's going to do great. And it is indeed like first day of school for us mamas, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. After reading about Emme and that lunatic training situation I'm trying to delete those images out of my mind so I can be positive in his first day at school. Lol give Gustave a kiss from us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I will! 

Don't worry. He'll be fine. He has something Emme and Manolo don't have. YOU, to love and protect him.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What a great milestone! Good luck tonight! I'm sure Dominic will make you happy and proud . I love those pics of him :wub: let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you both. We are here waiting for it to start!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> I will!
> 
> Don't worry. He'll be fine. He has something Emme and Manolo don't have. YOU, to love and protect him.


:amen: Enjoy!!:chili:


----------

